# Royal Marines Fitness Training Tool



## starseed (21 Jul 2009)

I've found the Royal Marines website to be immensely useful for circuit training and whatnot in preparation for BMQ and beyond. In fact, in my opinion DND could learn a thing or two from their website, the sheer amount of information available has to be conducive to convincing people to take the plunge and apply.

http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/royalmarines/training-tool.html

If you navigate around a bit, you'll find a typical circuit training schedule, a tool for designing one specific to your level of fitness, dietary information, streaming video demonstrations of how to properly perform these exercises (for those wondering, you'll find push-ups under "press ups") and even a shuttle run mp3 for your walkman.

Cheers

EDIT: It should be noted that this tool is designed to prepare you for the Royal Marines Commando Course, which is among if not the toughest basic infantry training courses mankind has to offer, so if the standards they expect seem high, that is why. As mentioned they can be tailored to what you can achieve.


----------



## dustinm (22 Jul 2009)

Something else to keep in mind is that the "Training Tool" also features a downloadable version of the Beep Test, which I know several people have been looking for. I haven't checked to see if it differs from the CA/US version though.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jul 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> EDIT: It should be noted that this tool is designed to prepare you for the Royal Marines Commando Course, which is among if not the toughest basic infantry training courses mankind has to offer, so if the standards they expect seem high, that is why. As mentioned they can be tailored to what you can achieve.



... next to P Company, of course, which has a much higher failure rate.  

Oh and all those silly SF type courses where you have to carry your house around on your back until your lungs burst, but that's fodder for another thread.


----------



## starseed (23 Jul 2009)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ... next to P Company, of course, which has a much higher failure rate.


I bet it wouldn't be if they had this tool to prepare with 



> Oh and all those silly SF type courses where you have to carry your house around on your back until your lungs burst, but that's fodder for another thread.


Well, SF courses aren't really comparable to a basic infantry course for guys coming right off the street. The point is well taken, though.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jul 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> I bet it wouldn't be if they had this tool to prepare with



Yea.. keep those kind of comments in your head.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jul 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> I bet it wouldn't be if they had this tool to prepare with



Well you know, there might be something to that. 

Having done both P Company and the Commando Course, I found that the approach used by the Royal Marines was far more progressive i.e., they took more time to build people up to the next level resulting in fewer 'breakages and backsquads'. The content of both courses was quite different though, as was the final product out the end. And I do know for a fact that the Marines' course cost a train load more cash.


----------



## starseed (23 Jul 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Yea.. keep those kind of comments in your head.


Is there any particular reason why I should do so?



			
				daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Well you know, there might be something to that.
> 
> Having done both P Company and the Commando Course, I found that the approach used by the Royal Marines was far more progressive i.e., they took more time to build people up to the next level resulting in fewer 'breakages and backsquads'. The content of both courses was quite different though, as was the final product out the end. And I do know for a fact that the Marines' course cost a train load more cash.



I was only half joking. I think the RM website is a quantifiable factor in their high success rate, considering how tough the course (at least appears) to be. It has a huge amount of information on what will be expected of recruits, what is involved in the course, and just all around what you're getting into when you sign on the dotted line. Compare that to the DND website which appears to me at least to be as vague as possible without appearing outwardly to do so. Most of the specific information I wanted on the armed forces I had to go to other sources, ie here, the CFRC, former service members in my family/friends, etcetera. The Royal Navy also hosts live chats online from time to time with serving members who are often Marines. While they mostly toe the party line, they are informative in their own right.

Recruits who take the time to absorb all the information the RM makes available through their website won't be surprised by much of what they'll go through during the training process, and I think that is nothing but a good thing in that it means a higher percentage of those going through the commando course are well prepared for it beforehand. It also means the MoD wastes less money on failed recruits, which as you pointed out is no doubt expensive, so it's an excellent investment in the opinion of this poster.

I suspect that's the reason SBS operators have traditionally come almost exclusively from the RM instead of recruiting throughout the armed forces. My understanding is that while they do this now, the vast majority still come from the RM, meaning those going through their selection course are already trained to a high standard. A well thought out system, I think.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jul 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> Is there any particular reason why I should do so?



What Military experiance do you have to be making these claims/assumptions? Have you done P Company? Know anything about their training, prep, etc?  See where I'm going with this?



			
				starseed said:
			
		

> I think the RM website is a quantifiable factor in their high success rate, considering how tough the course (at least appears) to be. It has a huge amount of information on what will be expected of recruits, what is involved in the course, and just all around what you're getting into when you sign on the dotted line.




Reading about the course is good an all but I dunno if its as big a factor as you make it out to be. Keep in mind that before the recruits go on the Commando course they have already done their Basic Training an I believe theres a prep course to prepare to the Commando course.. pretty sure those are bigger factors.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jul 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> Compare that to the DND website which appears to me at least to be as vague as possible without appearing outwardly to do so. Most of the specific information I wanted on the armed forces I had to go to other sources, ie here, the CFRC, former service members in my family/friends,



Theres a fair bit of info on whats covered on the BMQ an SQ courses and videos on BMQ.  Also the only prep you really need before going into the Military is fitness. Even if there isn't a lot of PT info on the CF if a wannabe recruit is motivated to join the Military they can easily find PT/Fitness/Nutrition info all over the internet, etc.

Don't get me wrong though what the Royal Marines have set up on their website is outstanding, especially being able to type in your max reps for excercises an they make up a circuit for you. But its not like you can't find this info from out websites, aswell as more of a variety of excercises, an weight training.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jul 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> I suspect that's the reason SBS operators have traditionally come almost exclusively from the RM instead of recruiting throughout the armed forces. My understanding is that while they do this now, the vast majority still come from the RM



Also keep in mind that the SBS is essentially a SOF unit in the Royal Navy so ofcourse most of their applicants would come from the Naval Service. An I would assume most of the British Army Soldiers who want SOF would try out for SAS or other units within the Army.



*Also I had to break up my reply in 3 posts because its pretty difficult for me to attempt to do a long once as the text screen boucnes up an down an I can't see what I'm typing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jul 2009)

starseed,

This is the only warning you're going to get. Stay inside your lanes, quit stating _your_ conjecture as fact and start speaking -only- to what you know and are personally experienced at.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## starseed (23 Jul 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> What Military experiance do you have to be making these claims/assumptions? Have you done P Company? Know anything about their training, prep, etc?  See where I'm going with this?


Alright I'll bite. I was being cheeky, and any claims or assumptions you took from my post are of your own creation. Full stop.



> Reading about the course is good an all but I dunno if its as big a factor as you make it out to be. Keep in mind that before the recruits go on the Commando course they have already done their Basic Training an I believe theres a prep course to prepare to the Commando course.. pretty sure those are bigger factors.


Negative. They do the PRMC which is basically just an extended fitness test. The RM Commando course IS basic training for Royal Marines. That information is available on their website, too >



> Also keep in mind that the SBS is essentially a SOF unit in the Royal Navy so ofcourse most of their applicants would come from the Naval Service. An I would assume most of the British Army Soldiers who want SOF would try out for SAS or other units within the Army.


They run through the same selection process but have different roles. I could see why some might switch. A fair point, though.



> This is the only warning you're going to get. Stay inside your lanes, quit stating your conjecture as fact and start speaking -only- to what you know and are personally experienced at.


Uh, which statement do you object to? The factual ones or the ones I qualified with "I suspect" or "I think", thereby stating in no uncertain terms that it wasn't fact but opinion; something that last I checked was allowed on this board.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jul 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> Alright I'll bite. I was being cheeky, and any claims or assumptions you took from my post are of your own creation. Full stop.



My creation eh.. the way you worded things had nothing to do with it. You might want to word how you say things a bit differently to reflect your "cheekiness' better.  Also you didn't answer my question how what your Military experiance if any is.



			
				starseed said:
			
		

> Negative. They do the PRMC which is basically just an extended fitness test. The RM Commando course IS basic training for Royal Marines. That information is available on their website, too >



PRMC is a 3 day assesment for potential recruits. Basically to see if the recruits are fit enough to go on with the training. In a way it is an extended fitness test.

Also, from what I've read on the RM site, etc The Commando course is not the entire Basic Training. To be a basic qualified Royal Marine they go through 32 weeks of training broken into 6 mods. The Commando course starts at week 26 of their training and goes to week 31.  Its the second to last mod in their training block to be a fully qualified Royal Marine Commando.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jul 2009)

> which is among if not the toughest basic infantry training courses mankind has to offer,



Let's start at the begining. You're not qualified to make that declaration.

We're not going to sit here and parse your posts. You know full well what you did and anymore of it will see you on the Warning ladder, as will carping about being misunderstood. Move it along.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## starseed (23 Jul 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> My creation eh.. the way you worded things had nothing to do with it. You might want to word how you say things a bit differently to reflect your "cheekiness' better.  Also you didn't answer my question how what your Military experiance if any is.


I'm fine with how it was worded, it's not my job to spell things out for you - take from it whatever you want. My military experience is zero until august, if that wasn't abundantly clear from the first post in this thread - and others made on this very forum. "Use the search function."




> PRMC is a 3 day assesment for potential recruits. Basically to see if the recruits are fit enough to go on with the training. In a way it is an extended fitness test.


At least we can agree on that then.



> Also, from what I've read on the RM site, etc The Commando course is not the entire Basic Training. To be a basic qualified Royal Marine they go through 32 weeks of training broken into 6 mods. The Commando course starts at week 26 of their training and goes to week 31.  Its the second to last mod in their training block to be a fully qualified Royal Marine Commando.


By RM Commando course I was referring to the whole 32 week course, as the Royal Marines themselves frequently do - since individual Royal Marines are often referred to as "Commandos". Royal Marines Commando Course - the course for Royal Marines Commandos. I'll accept that on a semantic level, there is a difference.

recceguy - PM Sent to avoid further spam.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2009)

starseed said:
			
		

> I'm fine with how it was worded, it's not my job to spell things out for you - take from it whatever you want. My military experience is zero until august, if that wasn't abundantly clear from the first post in this thread - and others made on this very forum. "Use the search function."
> 
> At least we can agree on that then.
> By RM Commando course I was referring to the whole 32 week course, as the Royal Marines themselves frequently do - since individual Royal Marines are often referred to as "Commandos". Royal Marines Commando Course - the course for Royal Marines Commandos. I'll accept that on a semantic level, there is a difference.
> ...




Once again you are at it shooting your gob off.

Every single poster in this thread has boot laces older than you have been on this God given Earth.  However, because you have read a few Osprey books, and like to surf the internet, in another thread, you feel you can come along and comment on a military topic as if you have some sort of experience.

BTW, how long have you served??  You can tell us with out giving up your OPSEC....oh ya that's right, no OPSEC has ever been created as you have never served her Majesty.

Why is this coming off as Deja Vu???  


Oha ya....


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87628/post-856163.html#msg856163


And before you send me another PM with your bleating, as I said before Trundle off....

dileas

tess


----------



## Jammer (23 Jul 2009)

Now hold on here pardners...I say we give the young lad more rope.
Starseed, whenever you start what I suspect will be a "star" career, the first thing you should do is approach the PSP staff or your course instructors and school them in what you "think" should be the way forward as it relates to PT in the Forces.
Until then...the best option for you to follow is silence.
Just a thought.


----------

